# block-feeding question, hungry baby, help!



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

hi mamas,
DS2 is 6 weeks old (but born 6 weeks early) and we've been having issues with him spitting up alot, very gassy (and pain/fussing with the gas), green runny poos, wanting to feed all the time. He's also been growing really fast, a pound a week for the last 2 weeks. I was at a BF support group for it yesterday and the LC suggested I try 4-hour blocks to see if it's an oversupply (fore/hindmilk imbalance) issue.

So yesterday for the rest of the day I did and it seemed to work fine. However, this morning he fed on my left side at 7am, at 7:45 took a 5 minute cat nap then wanted to feed again. But he'd suck suck suck and get pissed, not getting much milk since my breast is pretty drained, pull off and cry, rooting around but not wanting that breast. I feel so bad not switching him to the other side since he seems hungry. But I'm so confused about what is going on since he also keeps spitting up! The doc thinks he may have mild reflux but not bad enough for meds, and to add to the mix I've cut out dairy as he seems to have an intolerance (mucous in poos, very fussy after I'd eat dairy).

I'm just wondering what you do for block feeding when the baby isn't satisfied? little guy just fell asleep as I typed this, but I'm wondering if it takes a little bit to adjust to block-feeding? help!


----------



## melbb (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't have much advice, but I have overactive letdown but not oversupply and being ignorant tried block feeding. After a few days, I had the same problem. I went back to alternating breasts and my supply went back up. Maybe you don't really have oversupply? Or maybe you need to do smaller blocks, like 3 hours. Sorry I can't help much.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Can you talk to the LC again and give her feedback on how its gone and so she can advise you??

It might take getting used to...but I wouldn't let him get too frustrated before offering the other side. He is gaining and thriving so I'm not sure how block feeding would help his spitting up. Sounds like your on the right track of going off milk and looking at your diet to see how it effects him.
Hang in there! It sounds challenging for him and you. He is stillso little and his system will hopefully hold it down better soon.


----------



## spitbath (Feb 6, 2009)

it gets better! we're at 3mons now, and i remember now how hard it was- i had OS, OALD..- but it seems so long ago. i think it takes their little tummies a long hard minute to adjust. i cut out dairy, too, and that seemed to help with my LO's poos, but now i eat it and everything is fine.

if he's still hungry after you drain the first breast, i would say to go ahead and switch. he wants to eat, which is awesome! it may not be ideal if it's a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, but eating might get things moving and soothe him for the time being (this is just from personal experience) we had green poos for a long time and i worried and worried, but somebody finally told me that green was in the spectrum of 'normal'. as for his tummy upsets, i don't have too much experience, but found that if my LO was super fussy before latching on, he'd spit up and burp/be gassy after nursing. so i'd try to calm him down and get ready to nurse him at his very first cues of hunger, before he got too worked up with hunger.

hang in there, mama! i don't know if that helped or not, but at least know that someday soon you'll be able to enjoy nursing effortlessly! it's worth all the work in the beginning!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

offer him the other breast and then START with that breast the next feeding.


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

ok thanks for the replies. I had to abandon the block thing since he just was too hungry. He is and has been completely emptying my breasts at feedings, guess he has a lot of growing to do. I'll probably ask the LC next week now that we tried it; however I was reading on the Jack Newman site from links here on other threads and he said feed on the other side if they want, after breast compressions etc. so I guess I'm back to where we started. I wonder if DS just has a large need for intake b/c he has a lot of growing to do, so his gut is just getting overloaded? I'll just be working on making sure he's completely finished with one side before we switch sides.


----------

